# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Υποβρύχια

## erwdios

Ανοίγω ένα νέο θέμα με φωτογραφίες από υποβρύχια κάτι που είναι αρκετά σπάνιο, αλλά όσοι είναι παρατηρητικοί τα βλέπουν όποτε μας κάνουν την τιμή να εμφανίζονται. Τώρα λεπτομέρειες για το ποιό υποβρύχιο είναι ή τι τύπος, είναι λίγο δύσκολες...

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω θερμά τα μέλη να ρίξουν μια ματιά στους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ και κυριώς στο σημείο 9.

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## sonia24

> Ανοίγω ένα νέο θέμα με φωτογραφίες από υποβρύχια κάτι που είναι αρκετά σπάνιο, αλλά όσοι είναι παρατηρητικοί τα βλέπουν όποτε μας κάνουν την τιμή να εμφανίζονται. Τώρα λεπτομέρειες για το ποιό υποβρύχιο είναι ή τι τύπος, είναι λίγο δύσκολες...


Καλα δεν ειναι οτι εχω πετυχει και κανενα απο κοντα (ο,τι εχω δει απο φωτο), αλλα ειδικα αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι φανταστικες, ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφες!

----------


## nautikos

Προκειται για ενα απο τα υποβρυχια μας *τυπου 209*. Παντως θεμα με φωτο δεν υφισταται εκτος στρατιωτικης βασης και το θεωρω τελειως αναχρονιστικο, εμενα δεν μου ειπαν τπτ οταν φωτογραφιζα Υ/Β απο κοντα (οχι εσωτερικες).

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι, ούτε εγώ είμαι αναχρονιστικός ή γρουσούζης. Ζούμε όμως στην Ελλάδα  και "φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Εν πάσει περιπτώσει αυτό λέει ο κανόνας και οφείλουμε όλοι να τον σεβαστούμε.

----------


## Orion_v

> Φίλοι, ούτε εγώ είμαι αναχρονιστικός ή γρουσούζης. Ζούμε όμως στην Ελλάδα  και "φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου"... . Εν πάσει περιπτώσει αυτό λέει ο κανόνας και οφείλουμε όλοι να τον σεβαστούμε.


Καλο ειναι να προσεχουμε !!! , 1ον για να μην εχουμε εμεις προβληματα , ουτε ο χωρος που μας φιλοξενει 
και 2ον να μην προσφερουμε αθελα μας "πληροφοριες" στο πιατο σε καθε "ενδιαφερομενο"  καταλαβαινετε .....  εστω και το παραμικρο που για μας μοιαζει αθωο , μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει , 
σιγα θα μου πειτε , το ιντερνετ βριθει απο τετοιες πληροφοριες , ναι, και οι "ενδιαφερομενοι"  το 90% το αντλουν απο ανοιχτες πηγες , θα θελατε να τους διευκολυναμε ? 
Χωρις καμια διαθεση να την πω σε κανεναν , ουτε βεβαια στο φιλο erwdio που με αγνη προθεση ανοιξε το θεμα , απλα ειναι η δικη μου προσεγγιση στο ζητημα.

----------


## erwdios

> Καλα δεν ειναι οτι εχω πετυχει και κανενα απο κοντα (ο,τι εχω δει απο φωτο), αλλα ειδικα αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι φανταστικες, ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφες!


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. 4-5 φορές έχει τύχει να τα προσέξω όλες σε μια απόσταση από τον Πειραιά μέχρι την Αίγινα. Πρέπει να είσαι παρατηρητικός γιατί εύκολα σε ξεγελάνε τα μάτια σου. 
Όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα, ειπώθηκαν τόσα. Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα το παράλογο κυριαρχεί και άμα μπλέξεις, άντε μετά να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας.

----------


## sonia24

> Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. 4-5 φορές έχει τύχει να τα προσέξω όλες σε μια απόσταση από τον Πειραιά μέχρι την Αίγινα.


για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δε με βγαζει ο δρομος συχνα προς τα κει... :Very Happy: 
παντως, για τα προειπωμενα χωρις να ειμαι ο ειδικος στο θεμα (γιατι για μενα μια απλη φωτο ειναι) πιστευω οτι κανενα παιδι δε μιλησε με ασχημη προθεση. Απλα τα παιδια θελουν να προστατεψουν και το χωρο και τους φιλοξενουμενους...ενταξει, οσο παραλογο και να μας φαινεται καμια φορα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παρουσίαση του Τούρκου ιστορικού πλοίων Selim San που παίχτηκε στο thalassa του TV5 φαίνεται ένα διαλυόμενο Υ/Β στην Αλιάγκα.
Προφανώς πρόκειται για μοντέλο του β' ππ.
Μπορεί να είναι είτε ένα από τα δικά μας ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ ή ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ είτε ένα από τα αδελφάκια τους που κατέληξαν στην Τουρκία.

sub.jpg

----------


## esperos

''Φοβού  τους  δορυφόρους  και  Google  φέροντας''

----------


## gianxron

eseis ekei panv na thymaste panta oti oi apo katv parakolouthoyn

----------


## erwdios

Από το ίδιο ενημερωτικό υλικό του Π.Ν. (βλέπε Αντιτορπιλικά), βάζω και μερικές φωτογραφίες από υποβρύχια.
Καταρχάς ένα υποβρύχιο από ψηλά

----------


## erwdios

Είσοδος στο νερό

----------


## erwdios

Το υποβρύχιο Αμφιτρίτη



Το υποβρύχιο Πόντος

----------


## erwdios

Το υποβρύχιο Ποσειδών



Το υποβρύχιο Ωκεανός

----------


## sylver23

το υποβρυχιο ποντος οπως εγραψα και εδω ηταν στο πειραια λογω της εορτης του αγιου νικολαου ωστε να το επισκεφτει το κοινο 

ας δουμε τωρα την αναχωρηση του οπως την φωτογραφησα απο τον κοκκινο

*παρεα με το ρυμουλκο θησευς*

PC072338.jpg

*περνωντας τον κοκκινο*

PC072341.jpg

PC072345.jpg

*και εξω πλεον απο το λιμανι κατευθυνομενο προς τον ναυσταθμο σαλαμινας*

PC072349.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

:shock::shock::shock::shock: Sylver είναι η μέρα σου σήμερα. Φοβερές φωτο, μπράβο...

----------


## kapas

να κανω μια ερωτηση? υπηρχε/υπαρχει στο πολεμικο ναυτικο Υ/Β με το ονομα τριτων?? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

sea sar. σε ευχαριστω..

αλεξη υπαρχει ακομα
δες εδω

----------


## kapas

> sea sar. σε ευχαριστω..
> 
> αλεξη υπαρχει ακομα
> δες εδω


thnx sylver :Wink:  σε αυτο εγινε αυτη η φαρσα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvvvx...eature=related δεν γνωριζω αν η φαρσα εγινε στ' αληθεια η ειναι στημενη.... :arrow:αλλα νομιζω οτι εγινε στ' αληθεια γιατι ακουστηκε οτι αυτος που την εκανε πηγε φυλακη γι'αυτο....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> το υποβρυχιο ποντος οπως εγραψα και εδω ηταν στο πειραια λογω της εορτης του αγιου νικολαου ωστε να το επισκεφτει το κοινο 
> 
> ας δουμε τωρα την αναχωρηση του οπως την φωτογραφησα απο τον κοκκινο
> 
> *παρεα με το ρυμουλκο θησευς*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24064
> 
> *περνωντας τον κοκκινο*
> ...


ριχνεις κατι <μολωτωφ>> τι να σου πω...η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω πολυ κωστα

----------


## koukou

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/dy_history2.asp
μέσα από την σελίδα το Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού λίγα λόγια για το πρώτο υποβρύχιο της ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ  !!!

----------


## zamas

ΣΤΙΣ 4/10/2010 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΜΟ... ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ (λογο ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ αποστασης δεν ειναι και τοσο καθαρες)

ypovrixio1.jpg
ypovrixio2.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

> ΣΤΙΣ 4/10/2010 ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΑΜΟ...


 
Ηταν σε εξέλιξη ο Παρμενίωνας.Εντυπωσιακές και σπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## leo85

Για την αυριανή γιορτή του Αγίου Νικολάου και γιορτάζει το ναυτικό μας 2 φώτο από τον εωρτασμό του Π.Ν που ήταν σήμερα στον πειραιά.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

υποβριχειο.jpg

πολεμικό ναυτικο .jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Y/Β Πόντος...5/12 στον Πειραιά

*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΥΡΙΟ 21/12 ΚΑΤΑΠΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ Ν.Σ. ΤΟ Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ S120. ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΒΑΡΕΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ (ΤΟ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ Π.Ν.),ΝΑ ΕΥΧΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ,Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΩΝΥΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ Β΄Π.Π.

----------


## kapas

> ΑΥΡΙΟ 21/12 ΚΑΤΑΠΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ Ν.Σ. ΤΟ Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ S120. ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΒΑΡΕΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ (ΤΟ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ Π.Ν.),ΝΑ ΕΥΧΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ,Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΞΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΩΝΥΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ Β΄Π.Π.


και απο εμενα καλα ταξιδια, αλλα απ'οτι φαινεται το γλωσσοφαγαν...!
http://www.newsbomb.gr/ethnika/story...ton-papanikolh

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως σήμερα στις 15.30 το νέο Υ/Β Παπανικολής έδεσε στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος. Υπάρχει και φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Καματερό. Αν πάρω άδεια θα την ανεβάσω (ας είναι και απο μακριά) :Wink: .

----------


## Amorgos66

http://sfendoni.blogspot.com/2010/12/500000000.html

----------


## zamas

DSC_2624.jpg
DSC_2754_2.jpg
DSC_2592.jpg

*Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (3,97                      Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (4,26                      Mb)
**Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (4,28                      Mb)
**Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (3,21                      Mb)
**Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (3,13                      Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε                      φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης  από   (1,66                      Mb)*
( http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/newsphoto...n_new_id=2025# )

Πηγή: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=zamas;419665]DSC_2624.jpg
DSC_2754_2.jpg
DSC_2592.jpg

*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (3,97 Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (4,26 Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (4,28 Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (3,21 Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (3,13 Mb)*
*Κατεβάστε φωτογραφίες υψηλής ανάλυσης από (1,66 Mb)*
( http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/newsphoto...n_new_id=2025# )

Πηγή: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr[/QUOTE
ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΑ,ΤΟ ΤΠΚ ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ P29 TYΠΟΥ COMBATTANTE IIIB.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι φωτο πρέπει να είναι απο το ελικόπτερο που πετούσε απο πάνω του την ώρα που έφτανε στο Ναυσταθμο. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σελιδα απο το περιοδικο ΑΕΡΑ του Καιρου (Αυγουστος 1945) που περιγραφει το υποβρυχιο ΞΙΦΙΑΣ.

19450800 Ξιφιας ΑΕΡΑ.jpg




> HMS _Untiring_ (P59) was a U-class submarine built by Vickers and Armstrong. So far she has been the only ship of the Royal Navy to bear the name _Untiring_. After the war, she was loaned to the Greek Navy and renamed _Xifias II_ (Y-10).
> 
> 
> After a work up patrol off the Norwegian coast, where she sank the Norwegian fishing vessel _Havbis II_ whilst she was fishing for halibut, _Untiring_ was assigned to operate in the Mediterranean. Here, she went on to sink the German netlayer Netztender 44/_Prudente_, the German barge _F 296_, the German ships _Jean Suzon/FP 352_ and _St. Antoine/FP 358_, the German auxiliary minesweeper M 6022/_Enseigne_, the German merchants _Diana_ and _Siena_ (the former French _Astr&#233;e_), the German auxiliary submarine chasers UJ 6075 / _Clairvoyant_ and UJ 6078/_La Havraise_, and also claimed to have sunk a sailing vessel with gunfire.
> 
>  She also unsuccessfully attacked the German submarine _U-616_, the German auxiliary submarine chaser UJ 6073/_Nimeth Allah_, the German torpedo boat _TA 18_ (the former Italian _Solferino_), the German merchant _Burgas_ and an unidentified German auxiliary patrol vessel.
> 
> _Untiring_ survived the war and was loaned to the Greek Navy in July 1946, where she was renamed _Xifias_. She served with the Greek Navy for seven years, and was returned to the Royal Navy in 1952. She was subsequently sunk as an ASDIC  target on 25 July 1957. The wreck sits upright in 53 meters of water in  an area of generally reasonable visibility and is easily reached from  Salcombe or Plymouth. She is still in very good condition with little  sign of collapse over the 46 years since she was sunk. The boat lists  slightly to port and the propellers are still both visible above the  loose gravel of the bottom.  It is regularly dived by local and visitors. The boat has a good  collection of growth on her and is home to numerous species of fish














> *ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ*
> Μήκος 60μ.Πλάτος 4.9μ.Ύψος 4.6μ.Εκτόπισμα 543/658/740τον.Ταχύτης στην επιφάνεια 11 κόμβοι, εν καταδύσει 9 κόμβοιΠλήρωμα 31 
> 
> 
> *ΠΡΟΩΣΗ*
> 615 ίπποι 
> 
> 
> *ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ*
> 1 πυροβόλο 3 ιντσών4 τορπιλλοσωλήνες21 ιντσών στην πρώρη2 πολυβόλα


http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=Y10

----------


## Ellinis

Να γράψουμε και δυο λόγια για τα δυο αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια που διέθετε το Ναυτικό μας μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 90. Προσωπικά είχα την τύχη να τα δω από κοντά, έστω και παροπλισμένα στην Αμφιάλη και παρότι η εγκατάλειψη είχε αφήσει τα σημάδια της παρέμεναν εντυπωσιακά σκαριά.

  Ειδικά το ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ είχε μεγάλη δράση στο 2ο Π.Π. Το υποβρύχιο ανήκε στην κλάση Balao και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943-44 στα Manitowoc στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες με το όνομα HARDHEAD (SS-365) και μεταφέρθηκε δια μέσω του Μισισιπή στη Νέα Ορλεάνη όπου εξοπλίστηκε. 

hardhead.jpg
πηγή

O «ξεροκέφαλος» έκανε συνολικά έκανε έξι πολεμικές αποστολές στον Ειρηνικό, βύθισε οχτώ ιαπωνικά σκάφη και προκάλεσε ζημιές σε άλλα. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά ήταν και το καταδρομικό ΝATORI που ήταν και το πρώτο θύμα του. Nα δούμε και την περιγραφή της επίθεσης:



> 18 August 1944: 
> 200 miles E of Samar, Philippines. NATORI is accompanying the T.3 to  Palau. Cdr (later Captain) Fitzhugh McMaster's USS HARDHEAD's (SS-365)  radar picks up NATORI east of the San Bernardino Strait. McMaster  identifies the target as a battleship and closes for a surface attack.   
> At 0240, one torpedo of McMaster's first salvo of five Mark-23 steam  torpedoes fired at 2,800 yards hits NATORI portside in a boiler room.  She stops dead in the water. 
> At 0330, McMaster hits NATORI to starboard  amidships with one of a second salvo of four Mark-18 electric torpedoes  fired from his stern tubes.   
> At 0330, USN codebreakers intercept and decrypt a message from NATORI to  fleet HQ in Manila that reads: “At 0240, torpedoed by enemy submarine.  One hit. LAT 12.05 N. LONG 129.26 .  Despite serious damage, no fear of  sinking at present.  Unable to maneuever." 
> At 0530, a second dispatch from NATORI is intercepted and decrypted that  reads "Getting underway westward at six knots, under own power."  
> At 0704, NATORI sinks at 12-29N, 128-49E. Three hundred-thirty crewmen  including Captain Kubota, Chief Gunnery Officer LtCdr (Cdr posthumously)  Miyamoto Isao (63) and Chief Engineer LtCdr (Cdr posthumously) Ishiguro  Sadasuke go down with her. 
> πηγή


 Περισσότερα για τις αποστολές του μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και εδώ. Οι αμερικάνοι βετεράνοι του πληρώματος του διατηρούν και μια ιστοσελίδα με πολύ υλικό. Από εκεί και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που βλέπουμε το «έμβλημα» του σκάφους και πως σημείωναν στον πυργίσκο τις επιτυχίες του σκάφους:

hardh1.jpg
πηγή με άλλες φωτογραφίες

Το 1952 το πλοίο υπέστη εκμοντερνισμό GUPPY IIA. Σε φωτογραφίες μετά το 1964 απέκτησε μεγαλύτερο πυργίσκο κάτι που γινόταν στα πλαίσια εκμοντερνισμού GUPPY III, αν και δεν βρήκα κάποια αναφορά ότι το πλοίο είχε δεχθεί τέτοιο εκμοντερνισμό. To 1972 το απέκτησε το Π.Ν. μας και έγινε το δεύτερο υποβρύχιο που πήρε το όνομα ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ (S-114). Εδώ το βλέπουμε στη Σαλαμίνα το 1979:

SS.jpeg

  Παροπλίστηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 1992 και το 2000 πήγε για παλιοσίδερα στην Αλιάγκα. Ίσως είναι αυτό που  φαίνεται εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κρίμα που δεν κρατήθηκε ένα για μουσείο ...

----------


## Ellinis

Εδώ δεν κρατήσαμε τα μπαρουτοκαπνισμένα ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και το 1ο ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ που είχαν τόσες "δάφνες" στον πόλεμο...
Ένα απο τα αδελφάκια του HARDHEAD που είχαν πάρει οι Τούρκοι επέστρεψε το 2004 στις ΗΠΑ και έγινε μουσείο.
Εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι ένα άλλο αδελφό τους, το TUSK, ήταν τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2011 ακόμη ενεργό στο ΠΝ της Ταϊβάν. Αυτό και το πρώην CUTLASS πρέπει να είναι τα γηραιότερα ενεργά υποβρύχια κοντεύοντας τα 70!! χρόνια υπηρεσίας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στη Σμύρνη υπάρχει σα μουσείο το Piri Reis, πρώην Tang της ομώνυμης κλάσης.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Tang_(SS-563)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%B0n...%B1_Sea_Museum

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%B0n...%B1_Sea_Museum


Eίναι 2 σκάφη τα οποία δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη ιστορία γιά το τουρκικό ΠΝ αλλά τα ονόματα συμβολίζουν,η μεν Φ/Γ ΕGE κλάσης Κnox τις βλέψεις τους  στο Αιγαίο κ το δε Υ/Β τον γεωγράφο Πιρί Ρέις που απλώς...αντέγραψε τον Πτολεμαίο.Όλα αυτά όμως σε μιά καλαίσθητη προβλήτα από όσο βλέπουμε.
Οι Τούρκοι κάνουν την δουλειά τους.Εμείς τι κάνουμε;;; :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα σημαντικό θέμα για τα υποβρύχια είναι ο κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης με άλλο πλοίο όταν αναδύονται. Γενικά τα υποβρύχια πλέουν σε ανάδυση σε καιρό ειρήνης αλλά μπορεί να καταδυθούν στις περιοχές ασκήσεων. Τέτοιες περιοχές υπάρχουν και στο Σαρωνικό που τις βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω χάρτη, δηλαδή σε πολυσύχναστα νερά.
Το πεδίο στα Διαπόρια περικλείεται από τους παραλλήλους 37° 50′ 00″ Β - 37° 56′ 30″ Β και τους μεσημβρινούς 23° 10′ 00″ Α- 23° 22′ 00″ Α.
Και το πεδίο στην Αίγινα που καθορίζεται από τα σημεία: 37° 46′ 00″ Β 23° 19′ 00″ Α, 37° 46′ 30″ Β - 23° 19′ 00″ Α, 37° 46′ 30 ″ Β- 23° 20′ 00″ Α, 37° 46′ 00″ Β- 23° 20′ 00″ Α Ενώ υπάρχει κι ένα ακομα στον Σαν Τζωρτζη που δεν φαίνεται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα.
Submarine.jpgπηγή
Επίσης τα φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας των υποβρυχίων δεν είναι τα προβλεπόμενα από τον ΔΚΑΣ λόγω κατασκευής. Για παράδειγμα τα υποβρύχια δεν έχουν δεύτερο εφίστιο παρόλο που είναι πλοία πάνω από 50 μέτρα. Έχουν γίνει πολλά ατυχήματα στο εξωτερικό από πλοία που δεν κατάλαβαν ότι ήταν υποβρύχιο και το πέρασαν για μικρότερο πλοίο.

Επίσης όταν ένα υποβρύχιο πάθει ατύχημα ενώ είναι σε κατάδυση, ειναι σημαντικό να έχει άμεση βοήθεια και αν γίνουν οι σωστές ενέργειες από τα παραπλέοντα πλοία.

Οδηγίες για τις παραπάνω καταστάσεις μπορούμε να δούμε στις μόνιμες αγγελίες προς ναυτιλλομένους που μπορούμε να τις διαβάσουμε στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## Takerman

Το υποβρύχιο Παπανικολής θα ελλιμενιστεί την Παρασκευή 30 Μαΐου στο  λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προκειμένου να δοθεί η δυνατότητα στο κοινό να το  επισκεφθεί.
 Το υποβρύχιο θα βρίσκεται στον προβλήτα του ΟΛΠ (είσοδος από Ε-11) όπου θα παραμείνει μέχρι την Κυριακή 1 Ιουνίου.
 Οι ώρες επισκεπτηρίου είναι: 

Παρασκευή 30 Μαΐου από 16.00 έως 21.00,Σάββατο 31 Μαΐου από 10.00 έως 21.00,Κυριακή 1 Ιουνίου από 10.00 έως 21.00.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aς ελπίσουμε ότι σε ένα χρόνο περίπου θα μπορούμε να επισκεφθούμε κανένα ΜΑΤΡΟΖΟΣ ή ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ.

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το πρωί,βλέπω την μαύρη σιλουέτα,να γλιστρά αθόρυβα στα νερα του Σαρωνικού,ίσως,πιθανόν ειναι η πρώτη φορά,μετά τα βάσανα του.Ηταν έτοιμο το 2007,τοτε έφυγα και εγω απο το Ναυπηγείο,το θαύμασα,γιατί ειχα δούλεψή στην κατασκευή στα 214,καλές θάλασσες S121 ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Νηρεύς S111 όταν τον Απρίλιο του 2012 γύριζε στη βάση του, με φόντο το Πέραμα.

S 111 01 06-04-2012 (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί,βλέπω την μαύρη σιλουέτα,να γλιστρά αθόρυβα στα νερα του Σαρωνικού,ίσως,πιθανόν ειναι η πρώτη φορά,μετά τα βάσανα του.Ηταν έτοιμο το 2007,τοτε έφυγα και εγω απο το Ναυπηγείο,το θαύμασα,γιατί ειχα δούλεψή στην κατασκευή στα 214,καλές θάλασσες S121 ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ


Aπό ό,τι διάβασα, είχε κάνει δοκιμές εν όρμω πριν να "κολλήσει" το πρόγραμμα.
Φέρει ιστορικό όνομα,όχι μόνο ότι ονομάστηκε από τον γνωστό πυρπολητή του '21 αλλά κ από το ομώνυμο Υ/Β που μας παρέδωσαν νεότευκτο οι Βρετανοί το 1944 κ είχε αξιόλογη δράση στον Β' Π.Π.
Ας ελπίσουμε να ολοκληρωθούν επιτυχώς οι δοκιμές ώστε να ενταχθεί στον Στόλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το Νηρεύς S111 όταν τον Απρίλιο του 2012 γύριζε στη βάση του, με φόντο το Πέραμα.


 Tα 3 εκσυγχρονισμένα αλλά υπερήλικα (42 χρονών)  Υ/Β τύπου 209/1100 κατά πως φαίνεται θα εξακοληθήσουν να είναι στην ενέργεια γιά πολύ καιρό ακόμα.
Ο παροπλισμένος ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ S110 ήταν το πρώτο τύπου 209 στον κόσμο κ με αυτή την παραγγελία η Ελλαδα άνοιξε στους Γερμανούς την πόρτα της επιτυχίας αφού κατασκευάστηκαν 61 τέτοια Υ/Β σε διάφορες εκδόσεις γιά 13 χώρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αμφιτρίτη S 117 όταν το Απρίλιο του 2012 επέστρεφε στη βάση του, με φόντο το Πέραμα.
Για τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν. (το άλλο σε κανα 2 μήνες :Fat: ).

S 117 01 06-04-2012 (ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα'σαι καλά Παντελή.
Τα τύπου 209/1200 δεν είχαν εκσυγχρονιστεί με το πρόγραμμα Νeptune κ αυτό εδώ,καθαρά προσωπική εκτίμηση,όταν παραδοθούν τα άλλα απο τον Σκαραμαγκά μάλλον θα παροπλιστεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα αφιέρωμα στο Υποβρύχιο Πιπίνος που ανέβηκε στο youtube από τον Γιάννη Λαζάρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή δεν έχω μπει ποτέ μέσα σε υποβρύχιο ....όπως και πολλοί άλλοι αλλά θα το ήθελα σαν τρελός, μόλις είδα αυτό το βίντεο η αγάπη μου γι' αυτό τον τύπο πλοίου έγινε μεγαλύτερη. Αφού το είδα 4-5 φορές το ανεβάζω εδώ για να το δουν και όσοι άλλοι έχουν την ίδια αγάπη με μένα.
Παπανικολής  214

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπράβο Παντελή  :Smile:

----------


## despo

> Επειδή δεν έχω μπει ποτέ μέσα σε υποβρύχιο ....όπως και πολλοί άλλοι αλλά θα το ήθελα σαν τρελός, μόλις είδα αυτό το βίντεο η αγάπη μου γι' αυτό τον τύπο πλοίου έγινε μεγαλύτερη. Αφού το είδα 4-5 φορές το ανεβάζω εδώ για να το δουν και όσοι άλλοι έχουν την ίδια αγάπη με μένα.
> Παπανικολής  214


Αν είχες υπομονή να στηθείς  :Single Eye:  κανένα τρίωρο (τουλάχιστον), έμπαινες μέσα στο επισκεπτήριο που είχε του Αγίου Νικολάου, οπως εγω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά γενικά αλλά ιδιαίτερα η αναφορά στο προηγούμενο ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ. Τα υποβρύχιά μας έγραψαν ιστορία στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο :Pride:  κ πρέπει όλοι μας να την γνωρίζουμε.
Μαθαίνουμε από το www.defence.gr ότι το καράβι κάνει δοκιμές κάτω από την Ύδρα στα βαθιά.
Aς ελπίσουμε να είναι επιτυχείς κ σύντομα να ενταχθεί στον Στόλο μας :Pride: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό το υποβρύχιο ....άγνωστο σε μένα ποιο είναι το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου .... 27/07 στις 08.10 π.μ την ώρα που περνούσε ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα και Ψυτάλλεια. Γνωρίζει κανείς πιο είναι????

τασος 4980.jpg τασος 4983.jpg

----------


## mario

> Αυτό το υποβρύχιο ....άγνωστο σε μένα ποιο είναι το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου .... 27/07 στις 08.10 π.μ την ώρα που περνούσε ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα και Ψυτάλλεια. Γνωρίζει κανείς πιο είναι????
> 
> τασος 4980.jpg τασος 4983.jpg



*Υποβρύχιο Type 214 (Παπανικολής)   .....*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και γιατί δεν έχει το διακριτικό του .......S 120!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και γιατί δεν έχει το διακριτικό του .......S 120!!!!!!!


Το νούμερο μπορεί να σβηστεί σε περίπτωση πολέμου αλλά εδώ πρόκειται μάλλον γιά το ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ S122 που πρέπει να κάνει δοκιμές κ δεν το έχουν γράψει ακόμα.Το όνομα του ηρωικού πυρπολητή του 1821 έφερε κ ένα άλλο Υ/Β λάφυρο από τους Ιταλούς στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο. 
                                                    Μα το καλό να το παραλάβει ο Στόλος μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε περίπτωση πολέμου το ξέρω ότι σβήνονται τα διακριτικά του, αλλά η απάντηση ότι μπορεί να είναι το S122 Ματρόζος ....μου κάνει καλύτερα και έτσι θα ονομάσω τη φωτο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το όνομα του ηρωικού πυρπολητή του 1821 έφερε κ ένα άλλο Υ/Β λάφυρο από τους Ιταλούς στον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο. 
>                                                     Μα το καλό να το παραλάβει ο Στόλος μας.


Μιας και είσαι λάτρης της ιστορίας, να αναφέρω οτι το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ πήρε αυτό το όνομα προς τιμήν δυο πυρπολητών. Τόσο του Λέκκα όσο και του Ιωάννη Ματρόζου που έδρασαν κατά την  Eλληνική Eπανάσταση. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο ένας από τους δυο κατέληξε να ζητιανεύει στην Αθήνα για να ζήσει μέχρι που τον αναγνώρισε και τον περιμάζεψε ο Μιαούλης (νομίζω). 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ (Υ-7) μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και είσαι λάτρης της ιστορίας, να αναφέρω οτι το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ πήρε αυτό το όνομα προς τιμήν δυο πυρπολητών. Τόσο του Λέκκα όσο και του Ιωάννη Ματρόζου που έδρασαν κατά την  Eλληνική Eπανάσταση. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο ένας από τους δυο κατέληξε να ζητιανεύει στην Αθήνα για να ζήσει μέχρι που τον αναγνώρισε και τον περιμάζεψε ο Μιαούλης (νομίζω). 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ (Υ-7) μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ.


Να μη θεωρηθεί πάλι ότι είμαι σχολαστικός με τη γλώσσα κ την ορθογραφία αλλά τα ονόματα των πλοίων αποδίδονται όπως είναι επίσημα γραμμένα,σωστά ή λάθος.Εφόσον έχει επιλεγεί να γράφεται με Ω θα το γράφουμε Ω. Ίδια περίπτωση με το Α/Τ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ. Ναυαρίνον είχαμε συνηθίσει αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς αφού το ΠΝ επέλεξε να γράφει Φ/Γ ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ.Την φρεγάτα την γράφουμε με Β.
Συγχαρητήρια γιά το άρθρο,μάθαμε κ γιά την άγνωστη ιστορία του ΒΑLILLA. :Fat:  Mιά ζωή προβληματικά τα ιταλικά.... :Distrust:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Να γράψουμε και δυο λόγια για τα δυο αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια που διέθετε το Ναυτικό μας μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 90. Προσωπικά είχα την τύχη να τα δω από κοντά, έστω και παροπλισμένα στην Αμφιάλη και παρότι η εγκατάλειψη είχε αφήσει τα σημάδια της παρέμεναν εντυπωσιακά σκαριά.
> 
>   Ειδικά το ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ είχε μεγάλη δράση στο 2ο Π.Π. Το υποβρύχιο ανήκε στην κλάση Balao και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943-44 στα Manitowoc στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες με το όνομα HARDHEAD (SS-365) και μεταφέρθηκε δια μέσω του Μισισιπή στη Νέα Ορλεάνη όπου εξοπλίστηκε. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153472
> πηγή
> 
> O «ξεροκέφαλος» έκανε συνολικά έκανε έξι πολεμικές αποστολές στον Ειρηνικό, βύθισε οχτώ ιαπωνικά σκάφη και προκάλεσε ζημιές σε άλλα. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά ήταν και το καταδρομικό ΝATORI που ήταν και το πρώτο θύμα του. Nα δούμε και την περιγραφή της επίθεσης:
> 
> ...


Νομίζω ότι κάπου εδώ πρέπει να μπεί η είδηση που διάβασα μόλις τώρα. :

*Ύστατο χαίρε στον τελευταίο από το πλήρωμα του ηρωικού υποβρυχίου «Παπανικολής»

*Κηδεύεται τη Δευτέρα ο Νικόλαος Τασιάκος


Πλήρης ημερών έφυγε από τη ζωή και ο τελευταίος  του πληρώματος του ηρωικού υποβρυχίου «Παπανικολής», ο Νικόλαος Τασιάκος. Γεννημένος στις 9 Αυγούστου 1915, είχε τιμηθεί, τον Οκτώβριο του 2014 από τον τότε υπουργό Εθνικής Άμυνας Δημήτρη Αβραμόπουλο με τον «Σταυρό Αξίας και Τιμής Α' Τάξεως» για τις διακεκριμένες υπηρεσίες του προς τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις και την πατρίδα, παρουσία σύσσωμης της στρατιωτικής ηγεσίας.
Ο Νικόλαος Τασιάκος πέθανε λίγες μέρες προτού συμπληρωθούν 75 χρόνια από τη νύχτα του 1940, παραμονές Χριστουγέννων, όταν το «Παπανικολής» κατόρθωσε να βυθίσει στα Στενά του Οτράντο τρία ιταλικά οπλιταγωγά, που μετέφεραν όπλα και άλλο πολεμικό υλικό στα παράλια της Αλβανίας, προς ενίσχυση των ιταλικών δυνάμεων που μάχονταν κατά των Ελλήνων.
Λίγο μετά το φετινό καλοκαίρι, ο Νικόλαος Τασιάκος, σε μια μεγάλη εκδήλωση στη Δρακότρυπα, τόπο καταγωγής του, δώρισε στον Μορφωτικό και Εκπολιτιστικό Σύλλογο «Η Ανάπλαση» όλες τις τιμητικές του διακρίσεις και τα μετάλλια, τα οποία έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε ειδική προθήκη.
Η κηδεία του θα γίνει τη Δευτέρα 21 Δεκεμβρίου, στις 4μ.μ., στο κοιμητήριο Χαλανδρίου, από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού.
Το 2012, το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ είχε συναντήσει τον Νικόλαο Τασιάκο στη Δρακότρυπα και σε μια μεγάλη συνέντευξη είχε διηγηθεί στιγμές της πολυσχιδούς ζωής του.

http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthro/2072190/istato-chere-ston-telefteo-apo-to-pliroma-tou-iroikou-ipovrichiou-papanikolis

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε περίπτωση πολέμου το ξέρω ότι σβήνονται τα διακριτικά του, αλλά η απάντηση ότι μπορεί να είναι το S122 Ματρόζος ....μου κάνει καλύτερα και έτσι θα ονομάσω τη φωτο.


Πήγα επισκεπτήριο στο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ S118 που ήταν στην παγόδα λόγω 25ης Μαρτίου κ δεν είχε πλευρικό αριθμό.Ρώτησα κ μου απάντησαν ότι δόθηκε εντολή να σβηστούν από τα υποβρύχια...Φαίνεται γιά να μπερδεύουν τους Τούρκους!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Επέστρεψε πριν από λίγες μέρες στη βάση του, στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος το «υποβρύχιο-φάντασμα», “The Ghost Submarine”, όπως ονόμασαν οι ΝΑΤΟϊκοί επιτελείς, το υποβρύχιο «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» (S-121), Type-214AIP, κλάσεως «Παπανικολής», το οποίο συμμετείχε με επιτυχία στη μεγάλη Συμμαχική άσκηση υποβρυχίων με την επωνυμία “Dynamic Manta 2016”.

Αυτό που εντυπωσίασε τους ξένους και τους έκανε να δώσουν στο ελληνικό υποβρύχιο τον προαναφερθέντα τιμητικό (επί υποβρυχίων) χαρακτηρισμό, ήταν το … «ξύλο» που έδωσε σε ένα υπερσύγχρονο βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο (κατασκευής του 2012!) το οποίο προσέβαλε ΔΥΟ φορές με εικονικές επιθέσεις και εξαπέλυσε βολή τορπίλλης εναντίον του ισάριθμες φορές, χωρίς να γίνει…αντιληπτό από τους Βρετανούς συναδέλφους τους!**Οι Βρετανοί, «έστρωσαν χαρακτήρα» όπως μας έλεγε χαρακτηριστικώς και χρησιμοποιώντας ευγενικά λόγια Έλληνας «υποβρυχιάς» και αυτό που αξίζει να αναφερθεί είναι ότι στην απενημέρωση (debriefing) της ασκήσεως, που πραγματοποιήθηκε μετά το πέρας της στη Σικελία, καταχειροκρότησαν τον κυβερνήτη του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ», τον Πλωτάρχη Νικόλαο Μαμουνά ΠΝ, μέσα στη σύσκεψη και παρουσία ΟΛΩΝ των ναυάρχων και Διοικητών.

Να σημειωθεί ότι στην άσκηση συμμετέχουν επίσης με πλοία επιφανείας, υποβρύχια και εναέρια μέσα η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία, η Βρετανία, οι ΗΠΑ, η Τουρκία κι η Γαλλία και σκοπός της ήταν «η προαγωγή του επιπέδου της συνεργασίας και της συνδυασμένης δράσης μεταξύ υποβρυχίων, εναέριων μέσων και μονάδων επιφανείας, με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις ανθυποβρυχιακές επιχειρήσεις», όπως σημείωναν πηγές του ΓΕΝ, σύμφωνα με το blablaworldnews.

Συγχαρητήρια στον κυβερνήτη και στο πλήρωμα του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» για την εντυπωσιακή τους παρουσία και συμμετοχή στην Συμμαχική άσκηση, αντάξια της Ιστορίας και των Παραδόσεων του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού και της ιστορικής Διοικήσεως Υποβρυχίων του Στόλου!


Το διαβάσαμε από το: Σάλος στο ΝΑΤΟ: Ο Πιπίνος... βύθισε δύο φορές βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο! http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...#ixzz46HqHPcg1*

----------


## andria salamis

> *Επέστρεψε πριν από λίγες μέρες στη βάση του, στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος το «υποβρύχιο-φάντασμα», “The Ghost Submarine”, όπως ονόμασαν οι ΝΑΤΟϊκοί επιτελείς, το υποβρύχιο «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» (S-121), Type-214AIP, κλάσεως «Παπανικολής», το οποίο συμμετείχε με επιτυχία στη μεγάλη Συμμαχική άσκηση υποβρυχίων με την επωνυμία “Dynamic Manta 2016”.
> 
> Αυτό που εντυπωσίασε τους ξένους και τους έκανε να δώσουν στο ελληνικό υποβρύχιο τον προαναφερθέντα τιμητικό (επί υποβρυχίων) χαρακτηρισμό, ήταν το … «ξύλο» που έδωσε σε ένα υπερσύγχρονο βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο (κατασκευής του 2012!) το οποίο προσέβαλε ΔΥΟ φορές με εικονικές επιθέσεις και εξαπέλυσε βολή τορπίλλης εναντίον του ισάριθμες φορές, χωρίς να γίνει…αντιληπτό από τους Βρετανούς συναδέλφους τους!**Οι Βρετανοί, «έστρωσαν χαρακτήρα» όπως μας έλεγε χαρακτηριστικώς και χρησιμοποιώντας ευγενικά λόγια Έλληνας «υποβρυχιάς» και αυτό που αξίζει να αναφερθεί είναι ότι στην απενημέρωση (debriefing) της ασκήσεως, που πραγματοποιήθηκε μετά το πέρας της στη Σικελία, καταχειροκρότησαν τον κυβερνήτη του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ», τον Πλωτάρχη Νικόλαο Μαμουνά ΠΝ, μέσα στη σύσκεψη και παρουσία ΟΛΩΝ των ναυάρχων και Διοικητών.
> 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι στην άσκηση συμμετέχουν επίσης με πλοία επιφανείας, υποβρύχια και εναέρια μέσα η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία, η Βρετανία, οι ΗΠΑ, η Τουρκία κι η Γαλλία και σκοπός της ήταν «η προαγωγή του επιπέδου της συνεργασίας και της συνδυασμένης δράσης μεταξύ υποβρυχίων, εναέριων μέσων και μονάδων επιφανείας, με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις ανθυποβρυχιακές επιχειρήσεις», όπως σημείωναν πηγές του ΓΕΝ, σύμφωνα με το blablaworldnews.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στον κυβερνήτη και στο πλήρωμα του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» για την εντυπωσιακή τους παρουσία και συμμετοχή στην Συμμαχική άσκηση, αντάξια της Ιστορίας και των Παραδόσεων του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού και της ιστορικής Διοικήσεως Υποβρυχίων του Στόλου!
> 
> 
> Το διαβάσαμε από το: Σάλος στο ΝΑΤΟ: Ο Πιπίνος... βύθισε δύο φορές βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο! http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...#ixzz46HqHPcg1*


Ειναι πολυ αγαπημένο υποβρύχιο,δούλεψα σε ολη του την κατασκευή
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ.JPG hellenic navy.gr

Έγινε χθες στον Σκαραμαγκά η τελετή ονοματοδοσίας των Υ/Β ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ S122 κ Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ S123.
Eύχομαι καλοτάξιδα,η Παναγία κ ο Αγ.Νικόλαος στην πλώρη τους κ να φανούν αντάξια της ιστορίας των ελληνικών υποβρυχίων.
Ειδικά ο ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ φέρει βαρύ όνομα! :Applause:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μιας και είσαι λάτρης της ιστορίας, να αναφέρω οτι το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ πήρε αυτό το όνομα προς τιμήν δυο πυρπολητών. Τόσο του Λέκκα όσο και του Ιωάννη Ματρόζου που έδρασαν κατά την  Eλληνική Eπανάσταση. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο ένας από τους δυο κατέληξε να ζητιανεύει στην Αθήνα για να ζήσει μέχρι που τον αναγνώρισε και τον περιμάζεψε ο Μιαούλης (νομίζω). 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το παλιό ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ (Υ-7) μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ.


Μια επισήμανση-λεπτομέρεια :   *Ματρόζος Λέκκας* (Αλέξανδρος )  και όχι απλώς Λέκκας είναι το σωστό. Λέκκας ήταν όνομα οικογένειας από το Μενίδι η οποία και αυτή συνέβαλε στον αγώνα του 1821.

----------


## sv1xv

Δημοσιεύθηκε σήμερα το εξής ενδιαφέρον αρθράκι στο Naval Analyses blog:

*HISTORY #6: CosMoS CE2F, the Swimmer Delivery Vehicles (SDV) of the Hellenic Navy*  by D-Mitch.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Δημοσιεύθηκε σήμερα το εξής ενδιαφέρον αρθράκι στο Naval Analyses blog:
> 
> *HISTORY #6: CosMoS CE2F, the Swimmer Delivery Vehicles (SDV) of the Hellenic Navy*  by D-Mitch.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τη παραπομπή στο άρθρο μου. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω για αυτά τα σκάφη (π.χ. τον ακριβή αριθμό τους σε ελληνική υπηρεσία), έχει φωτογραφίες από άσκηση ή ότι άλλο, σας παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## D-Mitch

Βίντεο με CE2F ΥΠ.ΟΧ προσδεμένο πάνω στο _Κατσώνης_ S-115. Από το 7ο λεπτό και για το υπόλοιπο βίντεο.




sdv13.jpg

----------


## D-Mitch

Εξαιρετικό βίντεο για τον _Παπανικολή_ S-114

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σάλος στο ΝΑΤΟ: Ο Πιπίνος... βύθισε δύο φορές βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο!**

**Επέστρεψε πριν από λίγες μέρες στη βάση του, στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος το «υποβρύχιο-φάντασμα», “The Ghost Submarine”, όπως ονόμασαν οι ΝΑΤΟϊκοί επιτελείς, το υποβρύχιο «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» (S-121), Type-214AIP, κλάσεως «Παπανικολής», το οποίο συμμετείχε με επιτυχία στη μεγάλη Συμμαχική άσκηση υποβρυχίων με την επωνυμία “Dynamic Manta 2016”.
**Αυτό που εντυπωσίασε τους ξένους και τους έκανε να δώσουν στο ελληνικό υποβρύχιο τον προαναφερθέντα τιμητικό (επί υποβρυχίων) χαρακτηρισμό, ήταν το … «ξύλο» που έδωσε σε ένα υπερσύγχρονο βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο (κατασκευής του 2012!) το οποίο προσέβαλε ΔΥΟ φορές με εικονικές επιθέσεις και εξαπέλυσε βολή τορπίλλης εναντίον του ισάριθμες φορές, χωρίς να γίνει…αντιληπτό από τους Βρετανούς συναδέλφους τους!

Οι Βρετανοί, «έστρωσαν χαρακτήρα» όπως μας έλεγε χαρακτηριστικώς και χρησιμοποιώντας ευγενικά λόγια Έλληνας «υποβρυχιάς» και αυτό που αξίζει να αναφερθεί είναι ότι στην απενημέρωση (debriefing) της ασκήσεως, που πραγματοποιήθηκε μετά το πέρας της στη Σικελία, καταχειροκρότησαν τον κυβερνήτη του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ», τον Πλωτάρχη Νικόλαο Μαμουνά ΠΝ, μέσα στη σύσκεψη και παρουσία ΟΛΩΝ των ναυάρχων και Διοικητών.

Να σημειωθεί ότι στην άσκηση συμμετέχουν επίσης με πλοία επιφανείας, υποβρύχια και εναέρια μέσα η Ιταλία, η Ισπανία, η Βρετανία, οι ΗΠΑ, η Τουρκία κι η Γαλλία και σκοπός της ήταν «η προαγωγή του επιπέδου της συνεργασίας και της συνδυασμένης δράσης μεταξύ υποβρυχίων, εναέριων μέσων και μονάδων επιφανείας, με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις ανθυποβρυχιακές επιχειρήσεις», όπως σημείωναν πηγές του ΓΕΝ, σύμφωνα με το blablaworldnews.

Συγχαρητήρια στον κυβερνήτη και στο πλήρωμα του υποβρυχίου «ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ» για την εντυπωσιακή τους παρουσία και συμμετοχή στην Συμμαχική άσκηση, αντάξια της Ιστορίας και των Παραδόσεων του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού και της ιστορικής Διοικήσεως Υποβρυχίων του Στόλου

Το διαβάσαμε από το: Σάλος στο ΝΑΤΟ: Ο Πιπίνος... βύθισε δύο φορές βρετανικό πυρηνοκίνητο υποβρύχιο! http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...#ixzz4enr1AJmD**

ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Παντελή,έχουμε παράδοση στα υποβρύχια!

----------


## sv1xv

Τα diesel/electric είναι πιο αθόρυβα από τα πυρηνοκίνητα που έχουν συνεχώς σε λειτουργία ατμοστρόβιλο και αντλίες και έχουν ένα σχετικό πλεονέκτημα στις παράκτιες περιοχές. Τα πυρηνοκίνητα πλεονεκτούν στους ωκεανούς λόγω μεγάλης ακτίνας δράσης και ανεξαρτησίας απο ανεφοδιασμό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ έχει ΑΙP ως γνωστό,είναι ακόμα πιό αθόρυβο.Η άσκηση διεξήχθη κάπου στην Μεσόγειο κ όχι μόνο σε παράκτιες περιοχές.Δεν είναι ωκεανός αλλά υπάρχουν κ μεγάλα βάθη.
Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό.Έχει ξαναγίνει αυτό κ με τύπου 209,ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ μου φαίνεται,στις προσβάσεις του Γιβραλτάρ από τη μεριά του Ατλαντικού.

----------


## andria salamis

> O ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ έχει ΑΙP ως γνωστό,είναι ακόμα πιό αθόρυβο.Η άσκηση διεξήχθη κάπου στην Μεσόγειο κ όχι μόνο σε παράκτιες περιοχές.Δεν είναι ωκεανός αλλά υπάρχουν κ μεγάλα βάθη.
> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό.Έχει ξαναγίνει αυτό κ με τύπου 209,ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ μου φαίνεται,στις προσβάσεις του Γιβραλτάρ από τη μεριά του Ατλαντικού.


Το Αγαπημένο μου,φίλε Βίκτωρ!

----------


## jumpman

Υποβρύχια σαν τα 214 δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς αλλά και άλλες χώρες. Οπότε εγώ θα έδινα τα συγχαρητήρια μου περισσότερο στο πλήρωμα που από οτι φαίνεται αυτό κάνει τη διαφορά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υποβρύχια σαν τα 214 δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς αλλά και άλλες χώρες. Οπότε εγώ θα έδινα τα συγχαρητήρια μου περισσότερο στο πλήρωμα που από οτι φαίνεται αυτό κάνει τη διαφορά


Σωστά, η Νότια Κορέα κ η Πορτογαλία (209PN).

----------


## Στέφανος

Το ίδιο έχει κάνει και το Αμφιτρίτη [μπορεί είναι το ίδιο γεγονός με αυτό που αναφέρεται παραπάνω ?]. 
Ο "αντίπαλος" μάλιστα δεν ήθελε να παραδεχθεί το πλήγμα [για τα ακρίβεια 2 πλήγματα] και το έκανε μόνο κατόπιν πιο "εντονης" ""παρότρυνσης""" του δικού μας !

----------


## Στέφανος

Σε μια επίσκεψη που κάναμε ως παιδιά δημοτικού, το 1978, είχαμε μπεί στον Παπανικολή s 114- αν δεν κάνω λάθος...  είχα εντελώς μαγευτεί! 
μια πολύ ωραία φωτό από την καθέλκυσή του http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/0836518.jpg

και μία ερώτηση:

Έχω μία αδιόρατη εικόνα : στην επίσκεψή μας είχαμε δεί ένα υποβρύχιο που έκοβαν [?] και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο δάσκαλος μας είπε ότι ήταν το πρώτο Παπανικολής. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο, έχει βάση αυτή η εντελώς ξεθωριασμένη ανάμνηση?

Θυμάμαι να χαζεύουμε το κύτος σχεδόν από κάτω, προπέλες, πηδάλια  ......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε μια επίσκεψη που κάναμε ως παιδιά δημοτικού, το 1978, είχαμε μπεί στον Παπανικολή s 114- αν δεν κάνω λάθος...  είχα εντελώς μαγευτεί! 
> μια πολύ ωραία φωτό από την καθέλκυσή του http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/0836518.jpg
> 
> και μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έχω μία αδιόρατη εικόνα : στην επίσκεψή μας είχαμε δεί ένα υποβρύχιο που έκοβαν [?] και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο δάσκαλος μας είπε ότι ήταν το πρώτο Παπανικολής. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο, έχει βάση αυτή η εντελώς ξεθωριασμένη ανάμνηση?
> 
> Θυμάμαι να χαζεύουμε το κύτος σχεδόν από κάτω, προπέλες, πηδάλια  ......


Η καθέλκυση γίνεται με την πάντα επειδή είναι στο ποτάμι.

Aν κ μεγαλύτερος,δυστυχώς δεν είχα κ εγώ την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθώ ένα αμερικάνικο υποβρύχιο του Β' ΠΠ κ τεχνολογίας του 50τόσο.


Ο 1ος ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ διαλύθηκε λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο αφού όλα τα παλιά πολεμικά εκποιούνται σε ιδιώτες, συνήθως γιά να διαλυθούν.

----------


## basi

Συχνά κάποια πολεμικά χρησιμοποιούνται για στόχοι των νεωτέρων πλοίων και έτσι βυθίζονται έχοντας έναν πιο τιμητικό θάνατο , από την διάλυση .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συχνά κάποια πολεμικά χρησιμοποιούνται για στόχοι των νεωτέρων πλοίων και έτσι βυθίζονται έχοντας έναν πιο τιμητικό θάνατο , από την διάλυση .


Aυτό τώρα αφορά μόνο κάποια καραβάκια όπως ρυμουλκά,μικρά αποβατικά κλπ

----------


## Joyrider

> Σε μια επίσκεψη που κάναμε ως παιδιά δημοτικού, το 1978, είχαμε μπεί στον Παπανικολή s 114- αν δεν κάνω λάθος...  είχα εντελώς μαγευτεί! 
> μια πολύ ωραία φωτό από την καθέλκυσή του http://www.navsource.org/archives/08/0836518.jpg
> 
> και μία ερώτηση:
> 
> Έχω μία αδιόρατη εικόνα : στην επίσκεψή μας είχαμε δεί ένα υποβρύχιο που έκοβαν [?] και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο δάσκαλος μας είπε ότι ήταν το πρώτο Παπανικολής. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο, έχει βάση αυτή η εντελώς ξεθωριασμένη ανάμνηση?
> 
> Θυμάμαι να χαζεύουμε το κύτος σχεδόν από κάτω, προπέλες, πηδάλια  ......


Ο πρώτος Παπανικολής είχε παραληφθεί στην Γαλλία το 1927, μετά τον Β' Π.Π. παροπλίστηκε, αυτό που βλέπατε ήταν όντως ο πρώτος Παπανικολής που έκοβαν τον πυργίσκο του, στα τέλη του '70 που μεταφέρθηκε και βρίσκεται έκτοτε στο Ναυτικό μουσείο στον Πειραιά, το υπόλοιπο υποβρύχιο διαλύθηκε.

Αυτό που επισκευτήκατε ως παιδιά, ήταν ο δεύτερος Παπανικολής, αμερικανικό κλάσης Guppy ΙΙΙ και παροπλίστηκε το '92, οι παλιοί ναυτάρες το θυμόμαστε να δεσπόζει στη βάση υποβρυχίων στο ΝΣ μαζί με το ίδιας κλάσσης Κατσώνης που παροπλίστηκε το '93. Τα κρατήσαμε 20 χρόνια και γύρω στο 2000 διαλύθηκαν στην Αλιάγα στην Τουρκία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο πρώτος Παπανικολής είχε παραληφθεί στην Γαλλία το 1927, μετά τον Β' Π.Π. παροπλίστηκε, αυτό που βλέπατε ήταν όντως ο πρώτος Παπανικολής που έκοβαν τον πυργίσκο του, στα τέλη του '70 που μεταφέρθηκε και βρίσκεται έκτοτε στο Ναυτικό μουσείο στον Πειραιά, το υπόλοιπο υποβρύχιο διαλύθηκε.
> 
> Αυτό που επισκευτήκατε ως παιδιά, ήταν ο δεύτερος Παπανικολής, αμερικανικό κλάσης Guppy ΙΙΙ και παροπλίστηκε το '92, οι παλιοί ναυτάρες το θυμόμαστε να δεσπόζει στη βάση υποβρυχίων στο ΝΣ μαζί με το ίδιας κλάσσης Κατσώνης που παροπλίστηκε το '93. Τα κρατήσαμε 20 χρόνια και γύρω στο 2000 διαλύθηκαν στην Αλιάγα στην Τουρκία.


O 1ος ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ Υ2 διαλύθηκε τα αμέσως μεταπολεμικά χρόνια οπότε κόπηκε ο πυργίσκος ο οποίος αρχικά τοποθετήθηκε στη σημερινή ΔΥ κ  αργότερα μεταφέρθηκε στο ΝΜΕ. Προσωπικά τον θυμάμαι στη θέση αυτή τουλάχιστον από το 1968.
Ο 2ος ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ S114 ήταν τύπου GUPPY IIA.

Αυτό που υποστηρίζει ο φίλος Στέφανος αν δεν ανήκει στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας,ίσως έχει σχέση με το παλιό ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ.

----------


## Joyrider

Παίζει και αυτό Βίκτωρα, να έβλεπαν τον Ποσειδώνα ταιριάζει και η χρονολογία, όντως λάθος μου το USS HARDHEAD (Παπανικολής) ήταν κλάσση Guppy IIA, το USS RAMORA (Κατσώνης) που πήραμε ένα χρόνο μετά είχε κάνει εκσυχρονισμό σε Guppy III το 1964. Ο Ποσειδώνας "θυσιάστηκε" για να κρατηθούν τα δύο Guppy.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υ)Β ΠΟΝΤΟΣ.jpg 7-12-2008

Το ΠΟΝΤΟΣ σε γιορτή του ΠΝ.
Εδώ κ 2-3 χρόνια έχει σβηστεί οι πλευρικός αριθμός από τον πυργίσκο των υ/β γιά να μπερδεύουμε τους απέναντι.

----------


## Στέφανος

ερώτηση: υπάρχει περίπτωση στα τέλη του 70 να έκοβαν υποβρύχιο σε δεξαμενή στη Σαλαμίνα ή ήταν σε επισκευή και ο δάσκαλος μας τα μπέρδεψε λίγο?

ΥΓ την Κυριακή πήγα μια βόλτα να δώ τον πυργίσκο και γύρισα πίσω με τη φρίκη που δημιουργεί η βεβήλωση ενός τέτοιου μνημείου. Γραψίματα μέσα, σπασμένα μπουκάλια μπύρας, εικόνα εγκατάλειψης του περιβάλλοντος χώρου....

----------


## Ellinis

> ερώτηση: υπάρχει περίπτωση στα τέλη του 70 να έκοβαν υποβρύχιο σε δεξαμενή στη Σαλαμίνα ή ήταν σε επισκευή και ο δάσκαλος μας τα μπέρδεψε λίγο?


Διαλύσεις στο Ναύσταθμο δεν γίνονται. Τα παροπλισμένα τα πουλάνε σε ιδιώτες και αυτοί τα διαλύουν σε Πέραμα ή Ελευσίνα τραβώντας τα στη ξηρά. Οπότε αν είδατε κάποιο υποβρύχιο στη δεξαμενή, αυτό σίγουρα δεν διαλυόταν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ερώτηση: υπάρχει περίπτωση στα τέλη του 70 να έκοβαν υποβρύχιο σε δεξαμενή στη Σαλαμίνα ή ήταν σε επισκευή και ο δάσκαλος μας τα μπέρδεψε λίγο?
> 
> ΥΓ την Κυριακή πήγα μια βόλτα να δώ τον πυργίσκο και γύρισα πίσω με τη φρίκη που δημιουργεί η βεβήλωση ενός τέτοιου μνημείου. Γραψίματα μέσα, σπασμένα μπουκάλια μπύρας, εικόνα εγκατάλειψης του περιβάλλοντος χώρου....


Eπαναλαμβάνω ίσως να ήταν ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ S78 από τον οποίο μετά το 1976 έπαιρναν ανταλλακτικά γιά τα 2 GUPPY αλλά κόψιμο στον ΝΣ δεν γίνεται κ το συγκεκριμένο εκποιήθηκε αργότερα σε ιδιώτες.

Γιά τον πυργίσκο αλλά κ τον άλλο οπλισμό στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο του ΝΜΕ είχα θέσει το θέμα* παλιότερα κ η απάντηση ήταν "Πάει ο καθένας που τον άφησε η γκόμενα ή έχασε ο Ολυμπιακός κ βγάζει τα απώθημένα του.Εμείς τι να κάνουμε,είμαστε φιλοξενούμενοι".Οχώρος ήταν του ΕΟΤ.
Αν κ μένω κοντά έχω καιρό να περάσω από εκεί.Επειδή εδώ κ χρόνια η μαρίνα ανήκει σε ιδιώτες κ ο χώρος επιτηρείται,πίστευα ότι η κατάσταση θα έχει αλλάξει. 

*Είπα στον τότε πρόεδρο του μουσείου τον συγχωρεμένο ναύαρχο Παϊζη-Παραδέλη "Δεν ανέχομαι να βεβηλώνουν τα όπλα των προγόνων μου".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eπαναλαμβάνω ίσως να ήταν ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ S78 από τον οποίο μετά το 1976 έπαιρναν ανταλλακτικά γιά τα 2 GUPPY αλλά κόψιμο στον ΝΣ δεν γίνεται κ το συγκεκριμένο εκποιήθηκε αργότερα σε ιδιώτες.


Πουλήθηκε προς διάλυση στο Πέραμα τον Νοέμβριο 1989.

----------


## Στέφανος

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις !!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: ΟΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΩΝ*Μετά τις πρόσφατες επιτυχείς δοκιμές της πρώτης εξαπόλυσης τορπιλών, στο πλαίσιο των δοκιμών αποδοχής και επιχειρησιακής ένταξης στο Στόλο, του υποβρυχίου Type 214 «ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ» (S123), η ηγεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού έχει κάθε λόγο να θεωρεί ότι το δύσκολο εγχείρημα με την ναυπήγηση των Type 214 στέφθηκε με επιτυχία.

Στην αρχή του εγχειρήματος παρότι η πρόθεση ήταν η ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής των τριών εναπομεινάντων Type 214 (S-121 ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ, S-122 ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ και S-123 ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ), στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού των ιθυνόντων περνούσε η σκέψη ότι το S-123, που υπολειπόταν αρκετά στο στάδιο κατασκευής σε σχέση με τα άλλα δύο, θα μπορούσε να μην ολοκληρωθεί ποτέ και θα αποτελούσε πηγή ανταλλακτικών για τα άλλα δύο.  Ωστόσο, η εμπειρία, η σκληρή δουλεία και η τόλμη, πραγματικά κατάφεραν κάτι που στις αρχές του προγράμματος φάνταζε αν όχι ακατόρθωτο τουλάχιστον ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο και το σημαντικότερο με πολύ μικρό κόστος.

*ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΛΟ**Μια ιδιαίτερα σημαντική εξέλιξη σε ότι αφορά όμως τις επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες του στόλου των Type 214, αποτελεί η τοποθέτηση νέων συστοιχιών ηλεκτρικών συσσωρευτών στοιχείων που ήταν και το μεγάλο αγκάθι σε ότι αφορούσε τις επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες αλλά και τις διαθεσιμότητες του στόλου, των εν λόγω υποβρυχίων.  Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες ήδη έχουν τοποθετηθεί νέες συστοιχίες στα ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ (S-120) και ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ (S-121), ενώ βρίσκεται στην διαδικασία τοποθέτησης το ΜΑΤΡΩΖΟΣ (S-123). Τελευταίο θα περάσει από την διαδικασία το ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ (S-123) πιθανόν εφόσον ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα δοκιμών επιχειρησιακής αποδοχής ώστε όταν ενταχθεί στο στόλο να μην υπολείπετε των άλλων συστημάτων.
*
Σημειώνεται ότι η συστοιχία συσσωρευτών των Type 214 είναι ελληνικής κατασκευής SUNLIGHT-ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ A.E και αποτελείται από 648 στοιχεία, 350 kg έκαστο, περίπου σε 2 η&#181;ισυστοιχίες.  *Αξίζει δε να αναφερθεί ότι οι συστοιχίες των συσσωρευτών έχουν αντικατασταθεί και στα έξι υποβρύχια Type 209 το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα παλαιότερα υποβρύχια του στόλου θα παραμείνουν για τουλάχιστον 5 έως 7 χρόνια (όριο ζωής μπαταρίας) στην ενεργό δράση με πλήρεις δυνατότητες κατά την διάρκεια επιχειρήσεων σε κατάδυση.* Για να γίνει αντιληπτό τι σημαίνει «μπαταρία» υποβρυχίου αρκεί να αναφέρουμε ότι η μπαταρία ενός υποβρυχίου Type 209 αποτελείται από 480 στοιχεία, τα οποία συνδέονται ανά 120 σε σειρά, δημιουργώντας έτσι 4 τεταρτο-συστοιχίες.
ΟΙ ΣΥΣΤΟΙΧΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΣΣΩΡΕΥΤΩΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΞΙ ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΑ TYPE 209*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΑΣ PERMASYN: ΤΟ ΚΡΥΦΟ ΟΠΛΟ ΤΩΝ U-214**Μια καινοτο&#181;ία, εξίσου σημαντική εάν όχι και σημαντικότερη από το A.P.I (Air-Independent Propulsion) είναι ο κινητήρας τύπου PERMASYN της εταιρίας Siemens.* Πρόκειται για σύγχρονο κινητήρα &#181;ε πόλους από &#181;όνι&#181;ους &#181;αγνήτες. Τα πλεονεκτή&#181;ατα των κινητήρων αυτών, έναντι των κινητήρων συνεχούς ρεύ&#181;ατος εξωτερικής διεγέρσεως που χρησι&#181;οποιούνται και τα υποβρύχια κλάσεως U-209, είναι o μεγαλύτερος συντελεστής απόδοσης και εξοικονό&#181;ηση της ενέργειας, η μείωση του βάρους και του όγκου του, η μείωση των απαιτήσεων συντηρήσεως και κυρίως η αθόρυβη λειτουργία σε σχέση &#181;ε τους προηγού&#181;ενους κινητήρες λόγω &#181;είωσης των κινού&#181;ενων &#181;ερών. Αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό έχει τεράστια σημασία για το περιβάλλον δράσης που επιχειρούν τα υποβρύχια.

*Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΩΝ TYPE 214*Αν και το πρόγραμμα έχει υποστεί κάποιες καθυστερήσεις, η Τουρκία βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία κατασκευής έξι υποβρυχίων Type-214 στα ναυπηγεία G&#246;lc&#252;k. Τα εν λόγω υποβρύχια θα διαθέτουν εγχώριας κατασκευής ηλεκτρονικά, και θα είναι εξοπλισμένα με αμερικανικού τύπου τορπίλες Mark 48 , γερμανικούς πυραύλους IDAS για την αυτοάμυνα τους από ανθυποβρυχιακά ελικόπτερα και ενδεχομένως πυραύλους cruise Gezgin-D.
*Ωστόσο εκείνο που θα έπρεπε να προβληματίζει την ελληνική πλευρά είναι το κατά θα ενσωματώνουν ή όχι το σύστημα κάθετης εκτόξευσης βλημάτων πολλαπλών χρήσεων που θα μπορεί να ενσωματωθεί στα συμβατικής πρόωσης υποβρύχια Type 214 και αναπτύσσει η Thyssen Krupp Marine Systems (TKMS).* Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του ειδικού τύπου, το διαμέτρου 2,1 μέτρων και μήκους 6,8 μέτρων σύστημα κάθετης εκτόξευσης προβλέπεται να τοποθετηθεί στο μέσο περίπου του υποβρυχίου μεταξύ του Κέντρου Πληροφοριών Μάχης (ΚΠΜ) και του μηχανοστασίου.
Το σύστημα έχει σχεδιαστεί για τη εκτόξευση κατευθυνόμενων βλημάτων, άφεση ναρκών και μη επανδρωμένων υποβρυχίων οχημάτων (UUV) και τη χρήση από δύτες και ειδικές δυνάμεις για την έξοδο – είσοδο στο υποβρύχιο, ενώ του συστήματος μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί δεξαμενή καυσίμου με σκοπό την επέκταση της εμβέλειας του υποβρυχίου. Μήπως λοιπόν παρά τα όσα βιώνει η χώρα θα έπρεπε να κάνει ένα βήμα μπροστά για να προλάβει τις εξελίξεις;
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## nauxa

> ερώτηση: υπάρχει περίπτωση στα τέλη του 70 να έκοβαν υποβρύχιο σε δεξαμενή στη Σαλαμίνα ή ήταν σε επισκευή και ο δάσκαλος μας τα μπέρδεψε λίγο?


Οπως ειπε ο βικτωρ προκειται για το Ποσειδων, το οποιο ανελκυστηκε μετα τη βυθιση του στο ναυσταθμο. Δεν αποκλείεται να το τεμαχιζαν σε μικροτερα κομματια για προωθηση ως scrap. Περισσοτερα στο παρακατω λινκ

http://www.enoplos.com/2017/10/1979-1980.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως ειπε ο βικτωρ προκειται για το Ποσειδων, το οποιο ανελκυστηκε μετα τη βυθιση του στο ναυσταθμο. Δεν αποκλείεται να το τεμαχιζαν σε μικροτερα κομματια για προωθηση ως scrap. Περισσοτερα στο παρακατω λινκ
> 
> http://www.enoplos.com/2017/10/1979-1980.html


Ενδιαφέρον το link.Eγώ το είδα ολόκληρο στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## sv1xv

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε η ειδηση ότι το υποβρύχιο San Juan του ναυτικού της Αργεντικής αγνοείται από προχθές: *https://twitter.com/NavyLookout/stat...76231408816128*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε η ειδηση ότι το υποβρύχιο San Juan του ναυτικού της Αργεντικής αγνοείται από προχθές: *https://twitter.com/NavyLookout/stat...76231408816128*.


Αυτά τα TR1700 είναι ωραία.Κάποιος από κάτω γράφει ότι είναι ασφαλείς κ ρυμουλκείται.Εύχομαι να είναι έτσι.

----------


## Joyrider

Τίποτα δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα...δυστυχώς !

http://navaltoday.com/2017/11/17/arg...-ara-san-juan/

----------


## sv1xv

Following request from Argentine Government, HMS Protector has been deployed to join the search and rescue effort for the ARA San Juan

https://twitter.com/NavyLookout/stat...84109642436608

.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Following request from Argentine Government, HMS Protector has been deployed to join the search and rescue effort for the ARA San Juan
> 
> https://twitter.com/NavyLookout/stat...84109642436608
> 
> .


 Έτσι οι πρώην εμπόλεμοι έρχονται πιό κοντά.Περασμένα,ξεχασμένα...

----------


## Joyrider

Το υποβρύχιο προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσει δορυφορικά με βάσεις στην Αργεντινή. Υπάρχουν ελπίδες !

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/18/am...ing/index.html

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν ξέρω πόσο αλήθεια είναι αυτά με τις "προσπάθειες επικοινωνίας", πάντως το Ναυτικό της Αργεντινής έχει δώσει στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ραδιοακροατές (SWL) μια λίστα με συχνότητες να παρακολουθούν, σε περίπτωση που το υποβρύχιο δοκιμάσει να επικοινωνήσει πάλι. Περισσότερα: *SAR for missing submarine ARA San Juan*.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αύριο καταδύονται οι μαθητές με το υποβρύχιο του στόλου "ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ"*

Τους 16 μαθητές και μαθήτριες που αύριο θα ζήσουν τη μοναδική εμπειρία της κατάδυσης με το πλέον σύγχρονο υποβρύχιο του Στόλου "ΠΙΠΙΝΟΣ" (τύπου 214), καλωσόρισε σήμερα στο Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ο υπαρχηγός ΓΕΝ, υποναύαρχος Ιωάννης Παξιβανάκης.




Ο υπαρχηγός ΓΕΝ αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ άλλων στην αποστολή και το ρόλο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.



Αύριο το πρωί οι κληρωθέντες-εισες, μαζί με τους συγγενείς τους θα επισκεφθούν το Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, όπου θα τους υποδεχθεί ο Αρχηγός Στόλου αντιναύαρχος Ιωάννης Παυλόπουλος. 


Το ταξίδι τους θα ξεκινήσει στις 10 το πρωί και θα πλεύσουν στον κόλπο Μεγάρων. Την ίδια ώρα οι συγγενείς τους θα ξεναγηθούν από τον Αρχηγό Στόλου στο Ναύσταθμο και σε πλοία του Στόλου (υποβρύχιο, φρεγάτα κλπ) και μετά το τέλος του ταξιδιού των παιδιών τους θα τους παραθέσει γεύμα. 


Η επίσκεψή τους θα ολοκληρωθεί με την επίδοση αναμνηστικών.
Ανάμεσα στους τυχερούς μαθητές/μαθήτριες βρίσκονται 2 παιδιά από τη Σύμη και τέσσερα από τη Μάνδρα που επλήγησαν από τις πρόσφατες πλημμύρες.


Η κλήρωση για την επιλογή τους έγινε στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου στο πλαίσιο της συναυλίας που διοργάνωσε το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό προς τιμήν των οικογενειών του προσωπικού του, στο Δημοτικό Θέατρο Πειραιά, με την ευκαιρία του εορτασμού του προστάτη του Όπλου Αγίου Νικολάου.
ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το δευτερο υποβρυχιο μας ΞΙΦΙΑΣ (πρωην UNTIRING) με μικρη ιστρορια στο Ναυτικο μας (1945-52)
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9E...CE%B9%CE%BF%29

ΞιΦΙΑΣ ΑΕΡΑ 1948.jpg

Απο το περιοδικο ΑΕΡΑ 1948

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία παρουσίαση του πως εντοπίστηκε πριν λίγες εβδομάδες το ναυάγιο του υποβρυχίου ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ και με φωτογραφίες από το -253 μέτρα!
http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/196723...es-fotografies

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υ)Β  ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ S123.jpg Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Ο σύγχρονος ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ ενώ πλέει στο σημείο του ναυαγίου του ηρωικού συνωνύμου του την περασμένη Κυριακή 16/9, συμμετέχων στις τελετές που έγιναν στην Σκιάθο λόγω της επετείου βύθισης του Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ Υ1.
Είναι βαρειά η κληρονομιά από την δράση των υποβρυχίων μας κατά τον Β' ΠΠ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και από σπάνια έως και ποτέ μας τυχαίνει στις τσάρκες μας στα πέριξ να συναπαντήσουμε υποβύχια, να δούμε ένα που αναχωρούσε χθες Σάββατο αργά το μεσημέρι μέσω των στενών της Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος. Πιθανόν -δεν γνωρίζω κάτι- για την άσκηση Παρμενίων που ανέφερε ο φίλος μου ο Λεωνίδας πριν λίγο στην φωτό της φρεγάτας ΨΑΡΑ που ανέβασε.

IMG_0400.jpg__IMG_0436.jpg
*Στενά Σαλαμίνας - Περάματος - 06/10/2018*

Τώρα για το ποιό υποβρύχιο μας είναι, εννοείται πως δηλώνω πλήρη άγνοια. Ένας συνεπιβάτης μάλιστα στο αμφίπλωρο που πέρναγα προς το Πέραμα, ο οποίος το φωτογράφιζε και εκείνος με κινητό, με ρώτησε -αστειευόμενος βέβαια- μήπως ήταν .....τουρκικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η αναγραφή των αριθμών στα Υ/Β καταργήθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια ( γιά να μπερδεύουμε τους απέναντι ) πράγμα που καθιστά δύσκολη την αναγνώριση  αδελφών σκαφών  ( προσοχή τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία ) αλλά εδώ πρόκειται γιά το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ το μοναδικό τύπου 209 που έχει εκσυγχρονιστεί σε επίπεδο παραπλήσιο με τα τύπου 214  ( ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ ) .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από που προκύπτει ότι τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία αλλά σκάφη;
Διαβάζω *εδώ* στη σελίδα του ΠΝ ότι η Διοίκηση Υποβρυχίων υπάγονται πλοία και υπηρεσίες (στην αποστολή).

Και αυτό δν είναι καινούριο στην Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια  του 1929 αναφέρεται το υποβρύχιο σαν ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία τορπιλοβόλου πλοίου:
Pages from downloaded-7.jpg
Με μπερδεύει και το γεγονός ότι σκάφος είναι ο γενικός όρος για τα ...πλοία σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά. Πχ το Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη:
*σκάφος* το [skΓ΅fos] Ο46 *:* *1.* γενική ονομασία για κάθε είδος μικρό ή μεγά λο πλοίο: _Aλιευτικό_ ~. _Σκάφη αναψυχής. Tα σκάφη του πολεμικού ναυτικού._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Με μπερδεύει και το γεγονός ότι σκάφος είναι ο γενικός όρος για τα ...πλοία σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά. Πχ το Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη:
> *σκάφος* το [skΓ΅fos] Ο46 *:* *1.* γενική ονομασία για κάθε είδος μικρό ή μεγά λο πλοίο: _Aλιευτικό_ ~. _Σκάφη αναψυχής. Tα σκάφη του πολεμικού ναυτικού._


Νομίζω πως η απάντηση είναι απλή. Όλα τα πλοία θεωρούνται - είναι σκάφη, αλλά ένα σκάφος για να θεωρηθεί πλοίο (αντιγράφω από _εδώ_) :




> "Κατά τον *Κ.Ι.Ν.Δ.* άρ.1 παρ.1 *Πλοίο είναι* κάθε σκάφος καθαρής χωρητικότητας τουλάχιστον 10 κόρων, προορισμένο να κινείται αυτοδύναμα στη Θάλασσα"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από που προκύπτει ότι τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία αλλά σκάφη;
> Διαβάζω *εδώ* στη σελίδα του ΠΝ ότι η Διοίκηση Υποβρυχίων υπάγονται πλοία και υπηρεσίες (στην αποστολή).
> 
> Και αυτό δν είναι καινούριο στην Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια  του 1929 αναφέρεται το υποβρύχιο σαν ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία τορπιλοβόλου πλοίου:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 190592
> Με μπερδεύει και το γεγονός ότι σκάφος είναι ο γενικός όρος για τα ...πλοία σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά. Πχ το Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη:
> *σκάφος* το [skΓ΅fos] Ο46 *:* *1.* γενική ονομασία για κάθε είδος μικρό ή μεγά λο πλοίο: _Aλιευτικό_ ~. _Σκάφη αναψυχής. Tα σκάφη του πολεμικού ναυτικού._


Ετυμολογικά είναι πλοίο από το πλέω ενώ υποβρύχιο από το υπό+βρύχιος  ( βαθύς ) . Σκάφος,καράβι στην καθομιλουμένη,είναι γενικότεροι όροι.
Αποφεύγω να επικαλούμαι την σελίδα του ΠΝ αφού είναι όλο προχειρότητα κ λάθη.
Το 1929 γιά το ΠΝ το υποβρύχιο ήταν σχετικά καινούργιος τύπος κ μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι η εγκυκλοπαίδεια το χαρακτηρίζει "τορπιλοβόλο πλοίο" που σαν τύπος ήταν τότε πλησιέστερα  στο αντιτορπιλικό.
Στην Βρετανία το ΗΜS προκειμένου περί Υ/Β σημαίνει Her Majesty's Submarine αλλά όταν επί βασιλείας  στην Ελλάδα το πρόθεμα στα πολεμικά πλοία ήταν ΒΠ Βασιλικόν Πλοίον δεν θυμάμαι,δεν έχω δεί εάν γιά τα Υ/Β ήταν ΒΥ Βασιλικόν Υποβρύχιον.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ΒΥ εδώ κ χρόνια σημαίνει Βάση Υποβρυχίων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέροντα τα στοιχεία, ωστόσο (στο "διά ταύτα" δηλαδή) τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει. Το υποβρύχιο αποκαλείται-είναι πλοίο (και κατά συνέπεια και σκάφος) ή μόνο σκάφος ???




> ....πράγμα που καθιστά δύσκολη την αναγνώριση  αδελφών σκαφών  *( προσοχή τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία )*....


Αν δεχτούμε τον ορισμό,




> "Κατά τον *Κ.Ι.Ν.Δ.* άρ.1 παρ.1 *Πλοίο είναι* κάθε σκάφος καθαρής χωρητικότητας τουλάχιστον 10 κόρων, προορισμένο να κινείται αυτοδύναμα στη Θάλασσα"


τότε σαφέστατα και πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας αποκαλείται-είναι πλοίο. Και πολύ βέβαια περισσότερο (αν και είναι σαφής ο όρος "κινείται" και όχι "επιπλέει"), αφού δύναται να κινείται όχι μόνο υποβρύχια αλλά και στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενδιαφέροντα τα στοιχεία, ωστόσο (στο "διά ταύτα" δηλαδή) τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει. Το υποβρύχιο αποκαλείται-είναι πλοίο (και κατά συνέπεια και σκάφος) ή μόνο σκάφος ???
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δεχτούμε τον ορισμό,
> 
> 
> 
> τότε σαφέστατα και πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας αποκαλείται-είναι πλοίο. Και πολύ βέβαια περισσότερο (αν και είναι σαφής ο όρος "κινείται" και όχι "επιπλέει"), αφού δύναται να κινείται όχι μόνο υποβρύχια αλλά και στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας .


To διά ταύτα είναι η διάκριση.
Σκάφη είναι όλα,πλοία κ υποβρύχια.Το πλοίο επιπλέει κ το υποβρύχιο σαφώς στην επιφάνεια αλλά έχει την ιδιαιτερότητα να καταδύεται.Γι'αυτό στα αγγλικά κ αντίστοιχα σε άλλες γλώσσες λένε ship-submarine.
Eκείνο που δεν κινείται,αυτοδύναμα,είναι το πλωτό ναυπήγημα.
Ο ΚΙΝΔ προφανώς από τον τίτλο του δεν αφορά πολεμικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Α, μάλιστα. Τώρα φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ήσουν σαφέστατος και με βοήθησες να καταλάβω, σε ευχαριστώ. 

 Άρα λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα σου, καταλήγουμε στο ότι _τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία_, και λανθασμένα τα αναφέρει ως πλοία η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άρα λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα σου, καταλήγουμε στο ότι _τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία_, και λανθασμένα τα αναφέρει ως πλοία η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού.


Γιά την ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ τα έχω γράψει κ κάπου άλλού εδώ μέσα.Όταν βάζουν τον ναύτη που το βλέπει σαν αγγαρεία ή την κοπελλίτσα που το... ( θου Κύριε φυλακή τω στόματί μου :Smile New:  ) ,επόμενο είναι όλα "στο πόδι" δυστυχώς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιά την ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ τα έχω γράψει κ κάπου άλλού εδώ μέσα.Όταν βάζουν τον ναύτη που το βλέπει σαν αγγαρεία ή την κοπελλίτσα που το... ( θου Κύριε φυλακή τω στόματί μου ) ,επόμενο είναι όλα "στο πόδι" δυστυχώς.


Για να το λες εσύ έτσι θα είναι, κάτι γνωρίζεις το δίχως άλλο. Θα μπορούσαμε πιστεύω να κάνουμε (με κάποιο τρόπο) μία υπόδειξη γι αυτό το λάθος σε κάποια αρμόδια υπηρεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Μου προκαλεί όμως και εντύπωση, πως τόσος κόσμος που μπαινοβγαίνει σίγουρα στο site του, ανάμεσα τους οπωσδήποτε και αξιωματικοί και υπεύθυνοι υπηρεσιών, δεν το έχουν παρατηρήσει μέχρι σήμερα. Και δεν μιλάμε για ένα λάθος σε κάποια ανακοίνωση που σαφώς και μπορεί να συμβεί από κάποια .....κοπελίτσα (ανθρώπινο είναι) αλλά για την κεντρική - αρμόδια "σελίδα" της Διοίκησης Υποβρυχίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να το λες εσύ έτσι θα είναι, κάτι γνωρίζεις το δίχως άλλο. Θα μπορούσαμε πιστεύω να κάνουμε (με κάποιο τρόπο) μία υπόδειξη γι αυτό το λάθος σε κάποια αρμόδια υπηρεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Μου προκαλεί όμως και εντύπωση, πως τόσος κόσμος που μπαινοβγαίνει σίγουρα στο site του, ανάμεσα τους οπωσδήποτε και αξιωματικοί και υπεύθυνοι υπηρεσιών, δεν το έχουν παρατηρήσει μέχρι σήμερα. Και δεν μιλάμε για ένα λάθος σε κάποια ανακοίνωση που σαφώς και μπορεί να συμβεί από κάποια .....κοπελίτσα (ανθρώπινο είναι) αλλά για την κεντρική - αρμόδια "σελίδα" της Διοίκησης Υποβρυχίων.


Φίλε ΕV, δημόσιο είναι,τα ξέρεις. Έκανα υπόδειξη/διόρθωση γιά άλλο θέμα κ με συνέδεσαν με...Κάιρο. Ο φίλος npapad
γνωρίζει.Προχθές μάλιστα έστειλα διόρθωση στην ΥΙΝ ( Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας ) κ με..έγραψαν κανονικά.
Εάν ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με να το κάνω αυτό θα πρέπει να μην δουλεύω! Πάρ΄το αυγό κ κούρεφτο...
 Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ θα τους φτιάξω το site;;;  Bλέπω ξένα αντίστοιχα sites κ ντρέπομαι.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Άρα λοιπόν και σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενα σου, καταλήγουμε στο ότι _τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία_


google is your friend:
is a submarine a boat or a ship?
The noun _submarine_ evolved as a shortened form of _submarine boat_; by naval tradition, submarines are usually referred to as "boats" rather than as "ships", regardless of their size (_boat_ is usually reserved for seagoing vessels of relatively small size).
Αλλά φυσικά η ελληνική παράδοση μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική …

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ό,τι κατάλαβα η διακριση αφορά τα αγγλικά (αφού εγινε αναφορά και στο  Her Majesty's Submarine). Την διακριση επιβεβαιώνει και το λεξικό The Seafaring Dictionary του David S.T. Blackmore (ISBN 978-0-7864-4266-9):

Submarine: [1] Generically, below the surface of the sea (e.g., submarine cable). [2] Colloquially, anysubmersible vessel. [3] Specifically, a craft (always called a boat) designed for underwater exploration or warfare, the latter usually being armed with torpedoes or guided missiles
Δηλαδή [3] Ειδικά, ένα σκάφος (πάντα ονομάζεται άκατος*) σχεδιασμένο για υποβρύχια εξερεύνηση ή πόλεμο, το τελευταίο συνήθως είναι οπλισμένο με τορπίλες ή κατευθυνόμενους πυραύλους.
*Μεταφράζω άκοατος το boat σε  αναλογία με τη μετυάφραση τορπιλάκατος του torpedo boat.

Όμως αν ακολουθούμε τις αγγλικές διαρτίσεις δεν πρέπει αν λέμε "πλοίο επιφανειας "αφού είναι πλεονασμός όπως διαβάζουμε στις συστάσεις του  Samuel Eliot Morison για σωστά ναυτικά αγγλικά *εδώ*:
Certain phrases and locutions commonly employed in Action Reports,  Operation Plans, Tactical Manuals, and other official documents are  working themselves into naval history as well, without due cause. Among  those which this historian regards as inappropriate are the following:
(...)
_Surface ship_ is tautological, except where used in contrast to  submarines. If a vessel cannot operate on the surface, it is not a ship.  Airplanes are not ships, although the Army calls them so. _Surface craft_ is another abominable phrase. _Aircraft_ has come into use and is not incorrect, but properly it means both planes and blimps and should be used sparingly._Small craft_ is all right for vessels larger than boats but smaller than ships.

Αν πάμε σύμφωνα με τον Samuel Eliot Morison τα παλιότερρα υποβρυχια που επιχειρούσαν περισσότερα στην επιφανεια ήταν πλοία.

Δεν έχω πειστεί αν η διάκριση στα αγγλικά δεσμευει και τα ελληνικά αφού το πλέω δεν είναι μόνο στρην επιφάνεια (αφού τότε λέμε επιπλέω) αλλά χρησιμοποιείται γενικότερα για την κίνηση σε ρευστά (πχ ταχύτητα πλεύσης για αεροπλάνα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δηλαδή [3] Ειδικά, ένα σκάφος (πάντα ονομάζεται άκατος*) σχεδιασμένο για υποβρύχια εξερεύνηση ή πόλεμο, το τελευταίο συνήθως είναι οπλισμένο με τορπίλες ή κατευθυνόμενους πυραύλους.
> *Μεταφράζω άκοατος το boat σε  αναλογία με τη μετυάφραση τορπιλάκατος του torpedo boat.
> 
> 
> Αν πάμε σύμφωνα με τον Samuel Eliot Morison τα παλιότερρα υποβρυχια που επιχειρούσαν περισσότερα στην επιφανεια ήταν πλοία.
> edo


 Επίσης κ οι Γερμανοί λένε το υποβρύχιο U-boot.Γενικά το boat θεωρείται μικρότερο του πλοίου.Τοrpedo boat ήταν το τορπιλοβόλο,motor torpedo boat τορπιλάκατος η οποία κατά τους Γερμανούς ήταν S-boot ταχύ σκάφος.
Λέμε τορπιλάκατος,πυραυλάκατος αλλά έχουμε Διοίκηση Ταχέων Σκαφών.Όμως στις ετήσιες εκδόσεις Jane's κλπ όλα αυτά αναφέρονται ως fast attack craft.Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ως προς το νόημα των λέξεων δεν υπάρχει πλήρης αντιστοιχία στις διάφορες γλώσσες.


Αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι τον  Α' ΠΠ. Τέτοια στη χώρα μας ήταν το ημικαταδυόμενο τύπου Νοrdenfelt κάπου στο τέλος του 19ου αιώνα κ τα Υ/Β τύπου Laubeuf στους Βαλκανικούς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή [3] Ειδικά, ένα σκάφος (πάντα ονομάζεται άκατος*) σχεδιασμένο για  υποβρύχια εξερεύνηση ή πόλεμο, το τελευταίο συνήθως είναι οπλισμένο με  τορπίλες ή κατευθυνόμενους πυραύλους.
> *Μεταφράζω άκοατος το boat σε  αναλογία με τη μετυάφραση τορπιλάκατος του torpedo boat.
> 
> 
> Αν πάμε σύμφωνα με τον Samuel Eliot Morison τα παλιότερρα υποβρυχια που επιχειρούσαν περισσότερα στην επιφανεια ήταν πλοία.
> edo
> ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μετά τα Υ/Β τύπου Laubeuf  και μέχρι τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια τύπου XXI στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο τα υποβρύχια είχαν καλύτερες επιδόσεις (ταχύτητα, ακτίνα δράσης, ευελιξία) πλέοντας στην επιφάνεια παρά σε κατάδυση. Οπότε έπλεαν σε κατάδυση μόνο όταν ήταν αναγκαίο (την ημέρα σε πολεμική περιπολία, σε περιοχές με αεροπορική υπεροχή του εχθρού, σε φορτούνα κ.λπ.). Σαν να λέμε ότι ήταν πλοία επιφανείας που μπορούσαν να καταδυθούν.
Βλέπουμε για παράδειγμα στο παρακάτω νομογράφημα ότι τα αμερικάνικα υποβρύχια μπορούσαν να κινηθούν σε κατάδυση με ταχύτητες της τάξεως των δύο κόμβων αν ήθελαν να μείνουν σε κατδυση για πολύ (εικοσιτετράωρο για παραδειγμα) και όσο μεγαλωνε η ταχύτητα μίκραινε η εμβέλεια και αντίστοιχα χρειαζόταν περισσότερος χρόνος στην επιφάνεια για να φορτίσουν οι μπαταρίες (αφού δεν είχαν αναπνευστήρα).
1431448723472.jpg Πηγή

Για αυτό μετά τον πόλεμο με όσα έμαθαν από τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια μετασκεύασαν τα υπάρχοντα υποβρύχια ώστε να τα κάνουν πραγματικά υποβρύχια (δηλαδή με καλύτερες επιδόσεις σε κατάδυση παρά στην επιφάνεια) με τα προγράμματα GUPPY που συζητήσαμε για αυτά *εδώ*.Βέβαια και μετά τα προγράμματα GUPPY προτιμούσαν να πλέουν στην επιφάνεια όπως βλέπουμε στο μητρώο του Υ/Β Κατσώνης (S115) όπου διαβάζουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα του ιστορικού ότι κατά την υπηρεσία του στο αμερικάνικο Ναυτικό το 30% των μιλίων που έπλευσε ήταν σε κατάδυση, βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να μην οφείλεται στις δυνατότητες αλλά σε περιορισμούς όπως το διεθνές δίκαιο που επιβάλει αν πλέουν σε ανδυση τα υποβρύχια όταν είναι σε χωρικά ύδατα άλλων κρατών. Επίσης από τη δεύτερη σελίδα του ιστορικού στο Μητρώο του Υ/Β Κατσώνης μαθαίνουμε ότι για το ελληνικό ΠΝ ήδη από τηξ δεκαετία 1970 τα υπ[οβρύχια ονομάζονται πλοία και δεν υπάρχει η διάκριση της αγγλικής γλώσσας αφού διαβάζουμε ότι "το πλοίον παραδώθηκε υπό τουθ Αμερικανού Κυβερνήτη LCDR JOHN M.LEEDS U.S.N. στον Έλληνα Κυβερνήτη Πλωτάρχη (Μ) ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΗΝ ΠΝ" αντί "Το σκάφος παραδόθηκε..."
ARCHGMPKATS_00001_0010.jpgARCHGMPKATS_00001_0011.jpg Πηγή

----------


## sv1xv

> Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε η ειδηση ότι το υποβρύχιο San Juan του ναυτικού της Αργεντικής αγνοείται από προχθές:


Σήμερα το Ναυτικό της Αργεντικής ανακοίνωσε στο twitter ότι το υποβρύχιο San Juan εντοπίσθηκε:




> El #MinisterioDeDefensa y la #ArmadaArgentina informan que en el dia de la fecha, habiendose investigado el punto de interes N°24 informado por Ocean Infinity, mediante la observacion realizada con un ROV a 800 mts de profundidad, se ha dado identificacion positiva al #AraSanJuan


*https://twitter.com/Armada_Arg/statu...44138984390656*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To έχει ήδη βάλει ο Παντελής στην επικαιρότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01843.jpg 8-12-2018

Τo Y/B ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ S118 εκσυγχρονίστηκε στον Σκαραμαγκά κ μεταξύ άλλων απέκτησε αναερόβια πρόωση.
Εδώ στην παγόδα στην εορτή του Ναυτικού.

----------


## sv1xv

Νέο δυστύχημα με υποβρύχιο, αυτή τη φορά ρωσικό, το σκάφος μάλλον διασώθηκε αλλά υπάρχουν 14 νεκροί από καπνό:

https://twitter.com/Capt_Navy/status...63361366355970

https://twitter.com/Capt_Navy/status...66585443917825

----------


## sv1xv

Σύνοψη όσων γνωρίζουμε για το δυστύχημα:

Here's Everything We Know About The Deadly Russian Submarine Fire.

----------


## sv1xv

Για αναφορά παραθέτω το link στην ιστοσελίδα Коммерсантъ που αναφέρεται στο θέμα, στα ρωσικά:

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4019610

Μετάφραση ή περίληψη του άρθρου υπάρχει σε αρκετά ενημερωτικά sites ακόμα και στα ελληνικά, π,χ, στην *Ζούγκλα*.

----------


## Joyrider

Καθελκύστηκε το νέο υποβρύχιο του Ιαπωνικού Ναυτικού της κλάσης Taigei. Θηριάκι φαίνεται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eντάξει ωκεανικά υ/β είναι.
Στο παρατρίχα έχασαν τον διαγωνισμό γιά το καινούργιο υ/β της Αυστραλίας με τα Soryu.Πού θα πάει,θα ανοίξει ο δρόμος γιά τις εξαγωγές γιά τους Ιάπωνες.
Το ωραίο είναι ότι βαφτίζουν το ψαρι κρέας πχ λένε ελικοπτεροφόρα αντιτορπιλικά ( ! ) που ουσιστικά είναι ελικοπτεροφόρα κ θα μπορούσαν να δεκτούν αεροπλάνα ή αρματαγωγά χωρίς δυνατότητα ( ! ) προσαιγιάλωσης που ουσιστικά είναι μεταγωγικά αμφιβίων επιχειρήσεων.
Παλιά ερχόντουσαν στον Πειραιά στα πλαίσια εκπαιδευτικού ταξιδιού κ μπορούσα να πάρω κανένα καλαίσθητο φυλλάδιο.
Ως ναυτικός συνάντησα μοίρα Α/Τ συνοδείας κλάση Chikugo στον Ειρηνικό.Ήταν απόλαυση!

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκυμαντέρ με ένα από τα πιο σύγχρονα γερμανικά υποβρύχια.

----------


## sv1xv

https://news.usni.org/2021/10/07/bre...ter-in-pacific

Ατύχημα του πυρηνοκίνητου υποβρυχίου _USS Connecticu_t στον Δ. Ειρηνικό. Φαίνεται ότι συγκρούσθηκε με πλοίο επιφανείας, μάλλον εμπορικό αν και δεν διευκρινίζεται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υ)Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ ΝΣ.jpgΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ από το fb

To παροπλισμένο Υ/Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ εδώ στον ΝΣ,μάλλον στο synchrolift, δυστυχώς πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στην εταιρεία REMETAL με έδρα τον Βόλο παρόλο που υπήρξε προσφορά άλλου ιδιώτη γιά μουσείο στην ίδια τιμή που προσφέρθηκε γιά σκραπ. Φαίνεται εκεί στο ΓΕΝ απέχουν πολύ από το να έχουν μουσειακή κουλτούρα.
Το ευτύχημα είναι ότι είχαν βάλει σαν όρο να διαλυθεί στην Ελλάδα.Να σημαίνει αυτό αλλαγή πολιτικής από το να πηγαίνουν τα πολεμικά μας να διαλυθούν στην Τουρκία ή μονο γιά το συγκεκριμένο Υ/Β;;;
Ο ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ ήταν το πρώτο Υ/Β τύπου 209 παγκοσμίως,ανοίξαμε την πόρτα στους Γερμανούς κ επίσης ήταν πρώτο σύγχρονο ( μεταπολεμικά ) τέτοιο σκάφος του ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H εταιρεία λέγεται REMETAL SCRAP κ επειδή δεν φαίνεται να είναι σε παραλία μήπως η διάλυση γίνει κάπου στην Αττική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Υ)Β ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ.jpg hellasarmy

Tίτλοι τέλους γιά τον Πρωτέα!Παροπλισμός την Δευτέρα 16 Μαϊου, 50 χρόνια δεν είναι κ λίγα γιά ένα υποβρύχιο,ας όψεται η κρίση...
Κατά πληροφορίες θα γίνει μουσείο στον Φλοίσβο κάτι που δεν κατέστη δυνατό με τον Γλαύκο μάλλον λόγω της πολύ κακής κατάστασής του κ αναξιόπιστης προσφοράς του ιδιώτη.
Στην φωτό το σκάφος στον ΝΣ.

----------


## sv1xv

https://twitter.com/KingNeptune767/s...43864342290437


Παθητικός αισθητήρας SONAR (array υδροφώνων), εξεβράσθη στην Ισλανδία!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η αναγραφή των αριθμών στα Υ/Β καταργήθηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια ( γιά να μπερδεύουμε τους απέναντι ) πράγμα που καθιστά δύσκολη την αναγνώριση  αδελφών σκαφών  ( προσοχή τα υποβρύχια δεν είναι πλοία ) αλλά εδώ πρόκειται γιά το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ το μοναδικό τύπου 209 που έχει εκσυγχρονιστεί σε επίπεδο παραπλήσιο με τα τύπου 214  ( ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ ) .


Στο φάκελο της Κύπρου διαβάζουμε στην κατάθεση του τότε κυβερνήτη του Υ/Β Γλαύκος ότι πριν την κατάδυση για περιπολία σε πολεμικές συνθήκες σβήστηκαν οι διακριτικοί αριθμοί.
Η κατάθεση *εδώ* και απόσπασμα στο συνημμένο αρχείο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις  πράγματι σβήνονται οι πλευρικοί αριθμοί αλλά τώρα γίνεται σε περίοδο ειρήνης.

----------

